# Music-on-hold suggestions



## jimc34 (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know much about classical music and need help choosing some selections for a phone system's music-on-hold recordings.

The phone system is in a law office so the music should be professional and positive. I need selections that are public-domain but if you can suggest selections or composers I can search out specific recordings that are public-domain.

This is remarkably difficult to do, at least for me. I'm also writing a book on VoIP phone systems and will likely put any suggestions in it, giving credit where appropriate.

Much thanks for anything you can suggest.

-jimc


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

jimc34 said:


> I don't know much about classical music and need help choosing some selections for a phone system's music-on-hold recordings.
> 
> The phone system is in a law office so the music should be professional and positive. I need selections that are public-domain but if you can suggest selections or composers I can search out specific recordings that are public-domain.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I chose the music for my law office. I selected Haydn string quartets - don't remember which ones, but we used my choices for more than 5 years.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Dvorak's American Quartet would really work.

PS: Don't go for Schoenberg.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Anything by Webern


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I worked at place that used Cages 4'33


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I would note that the OP stated that he didn't know much about classical, so some of the joking responses may be misinterpreted.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leopold Mozart: A Toy Symphony will do the trick.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> I would note that the OP stated that he didn't know much about classical, so some of the joking responses may be misinterpreted.


That just makes it more fun...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Delius. .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart, Bach and Handel would be good starting-points. Try to avoid large-scale stuff like Beethoven or Rachmaninov which, though more than welcome at the right time and place, won't have the same kind of calm effect I expect you're going for.

And for Pete's sake LET EACH PIECE PLAY ALL THE WAY THROUGH, even if it doesn't finish while the caller's waiting. There's nothing more infuriating than the same snippet of a well-loved work taken out of context and repeated _ad nauseam_.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Music is preferable to the 'your call is important to us' lie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

Dance of the sugar plum fairy

You should be able to find an OOC version of this.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tulse said:


> Dance of the sugar plum fairy
> 
> You should be able to find an OOC version of this.


You just lost me as a potential customer.


----------



## jimc34 (Dec 23, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> I would note that the OP stated that he didn't know much about classical, so some of the joking responses may be misinterpreted.


Many thanks for everyone's suggestions; I have been checking out each one and have found much that is appropriate.

Now my next struggle is to find an audio format that will load into my PBX and have the quality that is needed. But that's a topic for another forum...

And by all means have fun with this if you're so inclined. Yes it will probably go over my head, but I certainly won't be offended.

-jimc


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2017)

jimc34 said:


> Many thanks for everyone's suggestions; I have been checking out each one and have found much that is appropriate.
> 
> Now my next struggle is to find an audio format that will load into my PBX and have the quality that is needed. But that's a topic for another forum...
> 
> ...


Let us know which one you choose!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Man, the temptation to suggest Penderecki's Threnody... 

But, on a more serious note, this:



Animal the Drummer said:


> Mozart, Bach and Handel would be good starting-points. Try to avoid large-scale stuff like Beethoven or Rachmaninov which, though more than welcome at the right time and place, won't have the same kind of calm effect I expect you're going for.
> 
> And for Pete's sake LET EACH PIECE PLAY ALL THE WAY THROUGH, even if it doesn't finish while the caller's waiting. There's nothing more infuriating than the same snippet of a well-loved work taken out of context and repeated _ad nauseam_.


Particularly that second paragraph.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It's not like anyone is going to sit there listening to it, so you might as well have _Musique d'Aumeublement_ running while the call is waiting. That's what it was made for.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I would enjoy Satie's Gymnopedie #1 or Debussy's Claire de Lune while waiting. You want your customers to relax, especially if their plan is to give you hell.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

May I suggest _Pink Elephants on Parade_, at high volume and the requisite wait music distortion.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> I would note that the OP stated that he didn't know much about classical, so some of the joking responses may be misinterpreted.


Good! If the OP only interest in CM is learning what to use for on hold music for a Law Firm, let him do some exploration.
Perhaps if he told us the specialty of the firm we might be able to make more meaningful suggestions. For example if it's Divorce Law and they cater to women who are being dumped by wealthy men for trophy wives, then Purcell's 'Dido's Lament' would work well. If it's a Personal Injury Firm that represents people who slip on banana peels, then a Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody (the one used in Loony Tunes cartoons) would fit the bill. If it's a Criminal Law Firm that saves people at the last minute from unjust imprisonment, the finale of the William Tell Overture.
Bulldog would have a field day here


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I would enjoy Satie's Gymnopedie #1 or Debussy's Claire de Lune while waiting. You want your customers to relax, especially if their plan is to give you hell.


Ah, the strategic approach. My dentist hasn't worked this out yet. He still plays 'Rock Radio Caroline' (I inquired) while people are in the waiting room. You go there with toothache and leave with a headache.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Everyone knows that the best music for a dentist's waiting room is the sabre dance.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Everyone knows that the best music for a dentist's waiting room is the sabre dance.


Or the Devil's Drill sonata.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Ravel’s Bolero would be appropriately maddening


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> Ravel's Bolero would be appropriately maddening


And then cutting it off just as it gets to the finale...


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

"Dance of the Hours" would be fitting for Comcast


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Brahms lullaby is the sincere option.


----------

